# My new(ish) setup



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

This is my setup. Since I've only had it a short while I'll refrain from saying 'current', trying to kid myself I won't want to upgrade for a while. Pretty happy with it - espresso from the Silvia and Mignon is miles ahead of my old KitchenAid + KitchenAid, although the stuff some people have here makes me seriously envious.

.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic set up....had a Silvia for 4 years paired with the kitchenaid, then a rocky and then the Mignon. The Mignon and Silvia are brilliant together. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

glevum said:


> Fantastic set up....had a Silvia for 4 years paired with the kitchenaid, then a rocky and then the Mignon. The Mignon and Silvia are brilliant together. Thanks for showing us.


4 years with a Silvia and KitchenAid? Impressive. I just couldn't get a fine enough grind, so once the Silvia arrived I used my Porlex until the Mignon came. Did you have to use a massive tamp to get a decent shot?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

No, only 6-9 months with kitchenaid, 1 year with rocky rest with mignon. i was using a triple basket with the KA on finest setting, worked just about ok


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Only stayed with the KA so long as the Mrs. found it easy to change grind setting for her cafeitere


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, that's why mine is still sitting there. For a while I thought i'd take it in to work but I still find it good for the Hario and the Aeropress as well as cafetiere.


----------

